

Ask HN: Ten step, hands-on Ruby programming course - twesk

I have absolutely no programming knowledge, and have been wanting to learn RoR to hack at a couple person projects.<p>There have been some threads on here on learning ruby for the non-programmer, but I haven't been able to get a lot out of them since they seem to require a basic understanding of programming which I don't have.<p>Wondering if the above appsumo deal would be useful for an absolutely beginner. Any tips would be helpful, thanks guys.
======
kookiekrak
Ruby isnt the same as RoR.

Ruby is a programming language. Ruby on Rails is a web application framework.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_%28programming_language%29>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_on_Rails>

I learned ruby on rails by buying a book from barnes and nobles and following
online tutorials. no need to pay for a class.

------
twesk
Guess I should have included the link, sorry:

<http://www.appsumo.com/huw-collingbourne-ruby-course/>

~~~
twesk
which book?

------
mitchelldm7
I'm interested in this opp as well... Curious if anyone else has tried the
course they are promoting, or might suggest this as a possible way to learn
Ruby for beginners.

